# errors in wow



## mahansi (31. Januar 2009)

hallo,

ich weiss nicht mehr was ich machen soll ich hab seit ein paar monaten immer wieder errors in wow das das spiel abbricht . liegt es an den addons ? ich weiss es nicht .
das schlimme ist es passiert meistens wenn ich fliege und manchmal auch einfach nur so....

ich hab folgende addons : questhelper , cartograph und atlasloot und recount

es liegt bestimmt an eines der addons nur ich weiss nicht welches , welches so rumspackt.

bitte helft mir ....!


----------



## Damatar (31. Januar 2009)

hab ich auch fehler 131 oder so, immer ne andere datei nachdem ich repair durchlaufen lasse heist es wow schwer besschädigt alles auf neu gesetzt und updates neu ziehen bisher schon 4 mall machen müssen seit dem patch erst


----------



## Pfropfen (31. Januar 2009)

Öhm lies dir doch mal die Fehlermeldung durch, da steht 100%ig drin welches Addon schuld ist -.-


----------



## xerxesii (31. Januar 2009)

Hm... an Cartographer kanns nicht legen, da ich es selber benutze vieleicht questhelper ... oder atlasloot^^

MfG


----------



## mahansi (31. Januar 2009)

nee wenn ich repair durchlaufen lass sagter eben gar nichts , darum glaube ich das es von einem addon stammt nur ich weiss nicht welches es ist , und wenn ich es abschalten würde bräucht ich aber auch dann ein ersatz!


----------



## xerxesii (31. Januar 2009)

ersatz für Questhelper :

MobMap (beste addon die es gibt^^)


----------



## Dimiteri (31. Januar 2009)

sind die addons auf dem neusten stand?
entfern ma die addons ausm ordner und füg immer ein neues addon rein und wenns abstürtz weißte an welchem es lieft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (31. Januar 2009)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Öhm lies dir doch mal die Fehlermeldung durch, da steht 100%ig drin welches Addon schuld ist -.-


genau.
Woher sollen wir wissen welches addon "rumspackt" wenn wir nichtmal die fehlermeldung kennen ?


----------



## seppix@seppix (31. Januar 2009)

Questhelper funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei


----------



## mahansi (1. Februar 2009)

gut wenn ich den fehler wieder bekomm kopier ich mal alles rein !


----------



## Valnar93 (1. Februar 2009)

Hilfe--> Lua Fehlermeldungen ausblenden


----------



## Ttroxor (1. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal auf die Idee gekomen,
testweise mal ohne Addons zu zocken?

Wenn der/die Fehler dann immer noch auftreten,
könnte folgendes dafür verantwortich sein:
defekter Arbeitsspeicher (RAM)
Probleme mit dem Prozessor (möglicherweise durch Überhitzung hervorgerufen) 
Probleme mit der Stromversorgung, z. B. durch Spannungsschwankungen ausgelöste Schreibfehler 
beschädigte Kabel - ein defektes IDE-Kabel kann die Datenübertragung beeinträchtigen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür gibts im INET leicht Diagnosetools u finden. (USE GOOGLE)


----------



## Ingerim (1. Februar 2009)

hatte auch eien weile diverse Fehlermeldungen am Alten rechner. Weiß zwar grad ncihtmehr den genauen text kann mich abern och an das blbabla "red" blabla. Das liegt am arbeitsspeicher in sofern ist er zwar nicht defekt aber es ist ne Spur zuwenig und WoW schmiert ab da der Ram einfahc überfüllt ist habe dann gelöst dadurch das ich noch nen GB reingetun habe. Ansosnten kann sein das eine .mpq file irgnedwie fehlerhaft bzw zerstört wurde da hilft nur Neu installation da die meisten wichtigen map .mpq fles recht groß sind sprich mehrere Hundert MB oder GB


----------



## Nyxon (1. Februar 2009)

Das liegt 100%ig NICHT an einem AddOn.
Mach mal ein Screenshot von dem Error ich wette um 1 Kupfer das es der Cache ist.


----------



## Atinuviell (1. Februar 2009)

ich hab seit dem patch auch immer wieder errors, meist beim fliegen
wenn ich dann schaue was es ist steht da entweder map fehler oder meine schultern
wenn ich die repair drüber laufen lasse geht es wieder
warum, wieso, weshalb das so ist weiß ich nicht...hab das spiel komplett von der wow seite gezogen
ne idee wäre mal den technischen support zu kontaktieren, vielleicht wissen die da weiter


----------



## Ingerim (1. Februar 2009)

der Tecvh Support sagt da nur neu Installierne das wars liegt vermutlich wie oben schon geschrieben am Cache oder am Ram überfüllung andere sachen lösen das nicht aus außer du benutzt deien Graka als Tablett und isst darauf Chili Concane


----------



## mahansi (1. Februar 2009)

so hier hab ich mal den fehler , vllt kennt sich da wer aus?!

This application has encountered a critical error:

Für diesen Befehl ist nicht genügend Speicher verfügbar.

Program:	C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
File:	.\MapMem.cpp
Line:	517

Requested 1617395 bytes of memory


WoWBuild: 9506
Realm: Forscherliga [80.239.185.98:3724]
Local Zone: Krasus' Landeplatz, Dalaran
Local Player: Thorimea, 00000000016D0C8D, (5824.4,400.042,678.104)
Add Ons: AtlasLoot AtlasLootFu Auc-Advanced Auc-Filter-Basic Auc-ScanData Auc-Stat-Classic Auc-Stat-Histogram Auc-Stat-iLevel Auc-Stat-Purchased Auc-Stat-Simple Auc-Stat-StdDev Bagnon Bagnon_Forever Bagnon_Tooltips BeanCounter Cartographer Cartographer_Battlegrounds Cartographer_Coordinates Cartographer_Foglight Cartographer_GroupColors Cartographer_GuildPositions Cartographer_InstanceLoot Cartographer_InstanceMaps Cartographer_InstanceNotes Cartographer_LookNFeel Cartographer_Notes Cartographer_POI Cartographer_Professions Cartographer_Waypoints Cartographer_ZoneInfo Enchantrix Enchantrix-Barker EnhTooltip Gatherer Informant QuestHelper Recount SlideBar Stubby !Swatter 
Settings: 
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "1"
SET readContest "-1"
SET locale "deDE"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET gxResolution "1280x1024"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET gxFixLag "0"
SET farclip "1277"
SET specular "1"
SET particleDensity "1.000000"
SET movie "0"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET coresDetected "4"
SET processAffinityMask "3"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET showToolsUI "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "System Default"
SET portal "eu"
SET Gamma "1.000000"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET textureFilteringMode "5"
SET mouseSpeed "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "Systemstandard"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "Systemstandard"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.39999997615814"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.29999998211861"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET groundEffectDensity "64"
SET groundEffectDist "140"
SET environmentDetail "1.5"
SET extShadowQuality "4"
SET realmName "Forscherliga"
SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"
SET installType "Retail"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET gameTip "96"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.39999997615814"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET windowResizeLock "1"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET CombatLogRangeParty "50"
SET CombatLogRangePartyPet "50"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayers "50"
SET CombatLogRangeFriendlyPlayersPets "50"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayers "50"
SET CombatLogRangeHostilePlayersPets "50"
SET CombatLogRangeCreature "50"
SET lastCharacterIndex "1"
SET gxWindow "1"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Manual)
----------------------------------------

Address  Frame    Logical addr  Module

Showing 25/25 threads...

--- Thread ID: 5724 [Current Thread] ---
006A5CAE 0019F96C 0001:002A4CAE C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0072A1D8 0019F984 0001:003291D8 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00740A92 0019F998 0001:0033FA92 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00743228 0019FAB0 0001:00342228 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00722308 0019FB00 0001:00321308 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00723192 0019FB14 0001:00322192 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006F0767 0019FB2C 0001:002EF767 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004B9764 0019FBEC 0001:000B8764 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004B9C96 0019FC78 0001:000B8C96 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0042C1E2 0019FD34 0001:0002B1E2 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00439597 0019FD50 0001:00038597 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00439A8E 0019FD6C 0001:00038A8E C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004443BC 0019FE38 0001:000433BC C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00427A79 0019FE68 0001:00026A79 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
004263B9 0019FED4 0001:000253B9 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00426491 0019FEEC 0001:00025491 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00406958 0019FF88 0001:00005958 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77264911 0019FF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 0019FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 0019FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5416 ---
7726C1B2 03A0FF18 0001:0004B1B2 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
006BAEB5 03A0FF34 0001:002B9EB5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D52E5 03A0FF48 0001:002D42E5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED76F 03A0FF80 0001:003EC76F C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED814 03A0FF94 0001:003EC814 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7772E4B6 03A0FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 03A0FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5976 ---
7726C1B2 03B7FF18 0001:0004B1B2 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
006BAEB5 03B7FF34 0001:002B9EB5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D52E5 03B7FF48 0001:002D42E5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED76F 03B7FF80 0001:003EC76F C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED814 03B7FF94 0001:003EC814 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7772E4B6 03B7FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 03B7FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 1968 ---
7726C1B2 03CEFF18 0001:0004B1B2 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
006BAEB5 03CEFF34 0001:002B9EB5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D52E5 03CEFF48 0001:002D42E5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED76F 03CEFF80 0001:003EC76F C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED814 03CEFF94 0001:003EC814 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7772E4B6 03CEFFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 03CEFFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4212 ---
7726C1B2 084EFF64 0001:0004B1B2 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
72FF3DD0 084EFF80 0001:00012DD0 C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
72FFEBCE 084EFF88 0001:0001DBCE C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
77264911 084EFF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 084EFFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 084EFFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2448 ---
77221C7A 0865FF20 0001:00000C7A C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
006BCDF4 0865FF48 0001:002BBDF4 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED76F 0865FF80 0001:003EC76F C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED814 0865FF94 0001:003EC814 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7772E4B6 0865FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 0865FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2524 ---
007C5A03 087AB160 0001:003C4A03 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D9923 087AB1AC 0001:002D8923 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D997E 087AB1BC 0001:002D897E C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D9F12 087AF204 0001:002D8F12 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006DD5C6 087AF240 0001:002DC5C6 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006DF8F3 087AF274 0001:002DE8F3 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006E1218 087AF2A4 0001:002E0218 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006E1421 087CF41C 0001:002E0421 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006DD013 087CF460 0001:002DC013 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006DD244 087CF488 0001:002DC244 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006BABB0 087CF4C0 0001:002B9BB0 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006B6B61 087CF4DC 0001:002B5B61 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006E0321 087CFA0C 0001:002DF321 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006E70DC 087CFB38 0001:002E60DC C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00455474 087CFF6C 0001:00054474 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006A7487 087CFF88 0001:002A6487 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77264911 087CFF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 087CFFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 087CFFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5712 ---
7726C1B2 08E9FF44 0001:0004B1B2 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
006AB180 08E9FF54 0001:002AA180 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00780882 08E9FF6C 0001:0037F882 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006A7487 08E9FF88 0001:002A6487 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77264911 08E9FF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 08E9FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 08E9FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4980 ---
77264911 0CCEFF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 0CCEFFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 0CCEFFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5768 ---
77221C7A 0CE5FF68 0001:00000C7A C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0083788A 0CE5FF74 0001:0043688A C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0083B9A9 0CE5FF88 0001:0043A9A9 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77264911 0CE5FF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 0CE5FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 0CE5FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5524 ---
77221C7A 0CFCFF68 0001:00000C7A C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0083788A 0CFCFF74 0001:0043688A C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0083B9A9 0CFCFF88 0001:0043A9A9 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77264911 0CFCFF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 0CFCFFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 0CFCFFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3032 ---
7726C1B2 0D13FF38 0001:0004B1B2 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
006AB180 0D13FF48 0001:002AA180 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00421BF5 0D13FF60 0001:00020BF5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00421D11 0D13FF6C 0001:00020D11 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006A7487 0D13FF88 0001:002A6487 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77264911 0D13FF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 0D13FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 0D13FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3504 ---
7726C64E 0D2AFD08 0001:0004B64E C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0042241B 0D2AFF60 0001:0002141B C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00421D2E 0D2AFF6C 0001:00020D2E C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006A7487 0D2AFF88 0001:002A6487 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77264911 0D2AFF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 0D2AFFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 0D2AFFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4464 ---
76C80208 0D41FEE8 0001:0001F208 C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
76C79B58 0D41FF04 0001:00018B58 C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
006D6A27 0D41FF34 0001:002D5A27 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D52E5 0D41FF48 0001:002D42E5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED76F 0D41FF80 0001:003EC76F C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED814 0D41FF94 0001:003EC814 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7772E4B6 0D41FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 0D41FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5908 ---
754F1FC8 0FA9FBA8 0001:00000FC8 C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
77301693 0FA9FC28 0001:00000693 C:\Windows\system32\WS2_32.dll
76FF4A65 0FA9FF80 0001:00003A65 C:\Windows\system32\WININET.dll
77012DA0 0FA9FF88 0001:00021DA0 C:\Windows\system32\WININET.dll
77264911 0FA9FF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 0FA9FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 0FA9FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 2672 ---
7726C1B2 1B2EFF48 0001:0004B1B2 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0086D4F5 1B2EFF64 0001:0046C4F5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008379CF 1B2EFF74 0001:004369CF C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0083B974 1B2EFF88 0001:0043A974 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77264911 1B2EFF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 1B2EFFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 1B2EFFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 3932 ---
76C80208 1B55FEE8 0001:0001F208 C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
76C79B58 1B55FF04 0001:00018B58 C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
006D6A27 1B55FF34 0001:002D5A27 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D52E5 1B55FF48 0001:002D42E5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED76F 1B55FF80 0001:003EC76F C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED814 1B55FF94 0001:003EC814 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7772E4B6 1B55FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 1B55FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 848 ---
7726C1B2 1B6CFF48 0001:0004B1B2 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0086D4F5 1B6CFF64 0001:0046C4F5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
008379CF 1B6CFF74 0001:004369CF C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0083B974 1B6CFF88 0001:0043A974 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77264911 1B6CFF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 1B6CFFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 1B6CFFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4084 ---
775D6FF0 1C1FFEDC 0001:00045FF0 C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
775D7090 1C1FFF4C 0001:00046090 C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
775D4F40 1C1FFF54 0001:00043F40 C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
775D4F07 1C1FFF7C 0001:00043F07 C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
775D4F6C 1C1FFF88 0001:00043F6C C:\Windows\system32\RPCRT4.dll
77264911 1C1FFF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 1C1FFFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 1C1FFFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5592 ---
77264911 1E36FF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 1E36FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 1E36FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 1916 ---
76C80208 1C04FEE8 0001:0001F208 C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
76C79B58 1C04FF04 0001:00018B58 C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
006D6A27 1C04FF34 0001:002D5A27 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D52E5 1C04FF48 0001:002D42E5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED76F 1C04FF80 0001:003EC76F C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED814 1C04FF94 0001:003EC814 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7772E4B6 1C04FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 1C04FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5568 ---
7726C1B2 21F5FF4C 0001:0004B1B2 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
006AB180 21F5FF5C 0001:002AA180 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
00826346 21F5FF6C 0001:00425346 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006A7487 21F5FF88 0001:002A6487 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77264911 21F5FF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 21F5FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 21F5FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 6092 ---
76C80208 220CFEE8 0001:0001F208 C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
76C79B58 220CFF04 0001:00018B58 C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
006D6A27 220CFF34 0001:002D5A27 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D52E5 220CFF48 0001:002D42E5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED76F 220CFF80 0001:003EC76F C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED814 220CFF94 0001:003EC814 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7772E4B6 220CFFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 220CFFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 4112 ---
77221C7A 05D3FF68 0001:00000C7A C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
0083788A 05D3FF74 0001:0043688A C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
0083B9A9 05D3FF88 0001:0043A9A9 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
77264911 05D3FF94 0001:00043911 C:\Windows\system32\kernel32.dll
7772E4B6 05D3FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 05D3FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

--- Thread ID: 5464 ---
76C80208 46C6FEE8 0001:0001F208 C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
76C79B58 46C6FF04 0001:00018B58 C:\Windows\system32\USER32.dll
006D6A27 46C6FF34 0001:002D5A27 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
006D52E5 46C6FF48 0001:002D42E5 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED76F 46C6FF80 0001:003EC76F C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
007ED814 46C6FF94 0001:003EC814 C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
7772E4B6 46C6FFD4 0001:0003D4B6 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll
7772E489 46C6FFEC 0001:0003D489 C:\Windows\system32\ntdll.dll

----------------------------------------
    Stack Trace (Using DBGHELP.DLL)
----------------------------------------

****  Couldn't initialize Debug Help library, error: 8


----------------------------------------
    Memory Dump
----------------------------------------

Stack: 1024 bytes starting at (ESP = 0019EB14)

* = addr               **                                         *           
0019EB10: 14 EB 19 00  34 27 00 00  02 00 00 00  FC 52 6B 00  ....4'.......Rk.
0019EB20: 14 EB 19 00  28 EB 19 00  B4 F8 19 00  33 97 6A 00  ....(.......3.j.
0019EB30: 01 00 6E 00  20 85 6A 00  34 27 00 00  03 00 00 00  ..n. .j.4'......
0019EB40: 00 00 00 00  80 01 00 00  00 00 00 00  F3 AD 18 00  ................
0019EB50: D8 EB 19 00  56 A0 7B 00  D0 AA 8B 0E  E0 5F A3 15  ....V.{......_..
0019EB60: 00 00 00 00  D0 AA 8B 0E  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0019EB70: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0019EB80: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0019EB90: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  18 9E AE 0E  ................
0019EBA0: 00 00 00 00  05 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0019EBB0: 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  ................
0019EBC0: 50 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  05 00 00 00  F0 34 EF 1A  P............4..
0019EBD0: 60 09 B8 0E  90 5F A3 15  F4 EB 19 00  77 66 7B 00  `...._......wf{.
0019EBE0: 58 B1 E9 1A  00 00 00 00  D0 AA 8B 0E  FF FF FF FF  X...............
0019EBF0: FF FF FF FF  08 EC 19 00  56 E7 7A 00  D0 AA 8B 0E  ........V.z.....
0019EC00: 80 5F A3 15  03 00 00 00  64 EC 19 00  C3 59 7B 00  ._......d....Y{.
0019EC10: D0 AA 8B 0E  B0 EC 19 00  D0 AA 8B 0E  00 00 00 00  ................
0019EC20: 64 EC 19 00  00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00  D0 AA 8B 0E  d...............
0019EC30: 08 EC 19 00  B1 59 7B 00  78 FF 19 00  01 00 00 00  .....Y{.x.......
0019EC40: 30 32 43 56  00 00 00 00  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  02CV............
0019EC50: 54 68 69 73  20 61 70 70  6C 69 63 61  74 69 6F 6E  This application
0019EC60: 20 68 61 73  20 65 6E 63  6F 75 6E 74  65 72 65 64   has encountered
0019EC70: 20 61 20 63  72 69 74 69  63 61 6C 20  65 72 72 6F   a critical erro
0019EC80: 72 3A 0A 0A  46 FC 72 20  64 69 65 73  65 6E 20 42  r:..F.r diesen B
0019EC90: 65 66 65 68  6C 20 69 73  74 20 6E 69  63 68 74 20  efehl ist nicht 
0019ECA0: 67 65 6E FC  67 65 6E 64  20 53 70 65  69 63 68 65  gen.gend Speiche
0019ECB0: 72 20 76 65  72 66 FC 67  62 61 72 2E  0D 0A 0A 50  r verf.gbar....P
0019ECC0: 72 6F 67 72  61 6D 3A 09  43 3A 5C 55  73 65 72 73  rogram:.C:\Users
0019ECD0: 5C 50 75 62  6C 69 63 5C  47 61 6D 65  73 5C 57 6F  \Public\Games\Wo
0019ECE0: 72 6C 64 20  6F 66 20 57  61 72 63 72  61 66 74 5C  rld of Warcraft\
0019ECF0: 57 6F 57 2E  65 78 65 0A  46 69 6C 65  3A 09 2E 5C  WoW.exe.File:..\
0019ED00: 4D 61 70 4D  65 6D 2E 63  70 70 0A 4C  69 6E 65 3A  MapMem.cpp.Line:
0019ED10: 09 35 31 37  0A 0A 52 65  71 75 65 73  74 65 64 20  .517..Requested 
0019ED20: 31 36 31 37  33 39 35 20  62 79 74 65  73 20 6F 66  1617395 bytes of
0019ED30: 20 6D 65 6D  6F 72 79 0A  0A 00 FF FF  FF FF FF FF   memory.........
0019ED40: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019ED50: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019ED60: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019ED70: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019ED80: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019ED90: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EDA0: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EDB0: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EDC0: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EDD0: 40 7C 20 01  40 7C 20 01  48 F2 19 00  04 EE 19 00  @| .@| .H.......
0019EDE0: 14 5D 6C 00  48 F2 19 00  50 E1 89 03  40 7C 20 01  .]l.H...P...@| .
0019EDF0: 00 00 00 00  50 E1 89 03  50 E1 89 03  40 7C 20 01  ....P...P...@| .
0019EE00: 50 E1 89 03  78 82 89 03  40 F2 19 00  C0 DE 6D 00  P...x...@.....m.
0019EE10: 4C 7C 20 01  50 E1 89 03  B0 F9 19 00  00 00 00 00  L| .P...........
0019EE20: FF FF FF FF  F2 DC 6D 00  B0 F9 19 00  50 E1 89 03  ......m.....P...
0019EE30: E8 F7 19 00  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EE40: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EE50: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EE60: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EE70: FF FF 43 15  44 15 45 15  46 15 47 15  48 15 49 15  ..C.D.E.F.G.H.I.
0019EE80: 4A 15 FF FF  4C 01 4D 01  4E 01 4F 01  FF FF FF FF  J...L.M.N.O.....
0019EE90: F2 DC 6D 00  B0 F9 19 00  01 00 00 00  D8 CD 90 2B  ..m............+
0019EEA0: FF FF FF FF  5C 01 5D 01  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ....\.].........
0019EEB0: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EEC0: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EED0: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EEE0: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EEF0: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EF00: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................
0019EF10: FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  FF FF FF FF  ................


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

======================================================================
Hardware/Driver Information:
Processor:              0x0
Page Size:              4096
Min App Address:        0x10000
Max App Address:        0x7ffeffff
Processor Mask:         0xf
Number of Processors:   4
Processor Type:         586
Allocation Granularity: 65536
Processor Level:        6
Processor Revision:     3851
Os Version:             6.0
Os Service Pack:        1.0

Percent memory used:    78
Total physical memory:  3219730432
Free Memory:            697450496
Page file:              6660751360
Total virtual memory:   2147352576

anm rechner kanns net sein der rechner ist grad mal ein jahr alt!


----------



## mirror-egg (1. Februar 2009)

Also eigentlich kann es an den Addons nicht liegen. Benutze selber auch alle und ich hatte noch nie einen fehler.


----------



## P-bibi (1. Februar 2009)

Da stands doch schon direkt am Anfang 





> Für diesen Befehl ist nicht genügend Speicher verfügbar.


Wie viel RAM hast du denn?


----------



## Shadria (1. Februar 2009)

Dieses Problem entsteht, wenn WoW zur Laufzeit keinen weiteren Arbeitsspeicher anfordern kann. 

Lösungsvorschlag:

1. Startet WoW mit den Standardeinstellungen (insbesondere ohne Addons)! Geht dazu in euer WoW-Verzeichnis und benennt dort die Ordner "Cache", "Interface" und "WTF" (so vorhanden) in "Cache-Backup", "Interface-Backup" und "WTF-Backup" um! Startet direkt anschließend WoW (unter Windows Vista klicke dazu mit der rechten Maustaste auf das WoW-Icon und wähle "Als Administrator ausführen" - unter anderen Windows-Versionen reicht der übliche Doppelklick)!

2. Beendet sämtliche Hintergrundprogramme während der Ausführung von WoW!

3. Kontrolliert die Einstellungen für den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher! Unter Windows XP klickt dazu auf dem Desktop mit der rechten Maustaste auf "Arbeitsplatz" und wählt "Eigenschaften"! Selektiert den Reiter "Erweitert" und klickt im Feld "Systemleistung" auf "Einstellungen"!

Unter Windows Vista klickt mit der rechten Maustaste auf "Computer" und wählt "Eigenschaften"! Klickt links auf "Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen" und klickt im Feld "Leistung" auf "Einstellungen"!

Wählt nun jeweils den Reiter "Erweitert" aus und kontrolliert im Feld "Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher" ggf. via "Ändern..."-Button, dass dieser aktiviert ist und ausreichend groß (falls er nicht durch Windows automatisch verwaltet wird, sollte er zusammen mit eurem normalen Arbeitsspeicher insgesamt auf mindestens 3 GB kommen). Prüft auch, ob auf euren Festplatten ausreichend platz für die Auslagerungsdatei ist!

4. Stellt sicher, dass ihr aktuelle Treiber und insbesondere das aktuelle Service Pack für Windows verwendet (Service Pack 3 für Windows XP, Service Pack 1 für Windows Vista)! 

Hinweis: diese Tipps hab ich nach 1 Min. googeln gefunden...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quelle


----------



## Cybereule (1. Februar 2009)

Ist mir früher auch passiert aufm alten Pc...aufm neuen alles einwandfrei...kann dir aber ein Tip geben:
Beim Flug geh auf Desktop und guck nur ab und zu rein ob du schon da bist, funktioniert aber halt nur beim Flug =)


----------



## monthy (1. Februar 2009)

Passiert mir auch hin und wieder. Bei mir hilft dann meistens ein Neustart. Habe 2gb Arbeitsspeicher. Eigentlich sollte das reichen. Aber naja. Nach nem Neustart habe ich immer meine Ruhe und das Spiel läuft ohne Probleme.

Mfg


----------



## Biggles-Nera'thor (1. Februar 2009)

finde das genau richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer es nicht schafft, ehrlich zu spielen und sich mit allen möglichen Addons durchmogelt, der sollte auch einen Absturz pro Stunde hinnehmen müssen. 

Schade nur, dass es im Flug und nicht im Mobkampf geschieht.

Für die Horde


----------



## Ingerim (1. Februar 2009)

Was haben Addons wie zb Boss Timer oder Buffleisten mit mogeln zu tun das gnaz legale Addons/Plug-ins für Ui undk eine Bots dneke du meisnt solche an dne über mir. Erst nach-denken/lesen dann posten


----------



## feder5 (1. Februar 2009)

Lösch doch einfach den WoW-Cache, dann sollte es wieder funzen

MfG
feder5


----------



## Glohin (1. Februar 2009)

Moin zusammen
Denk ich auch mal,mal ohne die ganzen Add-ons spielen,verbraucht nicht mehr so viel Arbeitsspeicher und macht mehr Spaß.
Ich spiele seit vier Jahren WoW ohne jegliches Add-on und habe mehrere Charakter so auf 80 hochgespielt ohne große Probleme.
Versuch mal WoW auf eine externe Festplatte zu installieren,mit einer Verknüpfung des Launchers auf dem Desktop.
Bei Windoof`s Vista gibt es das Problem mit dem Cache,der auf max.20 GB eingestellt ist,und bei Zugriff mehrerer Programme
recht schnell voll ist.
Durch die ganzen Patches bläht sich gerade WoW recht schnell auf,und die 20 Gigs werden dann schnell erreicht.
Ich habe z.B. alle Spieleprogramme auf einer externen Festplatte laufen und keinerlei Probleme.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## M3g4s (1. Februar 2009)

mahansi schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich weiss nicht mehr was ich machen soll ich hab seit ein paar monaten immer wieder errors in wow das das spiel abbricht . liegt es an den addons ? ich weiss es nicht .
> das schlimme ist es passiert meistens wenn ich fliege und manchmal auch einfach nur so....
> ...



hm ich bin mir nicht sicher aber es könnte sein dass es am questhelper liegt, hatte selber das problem dass ich immer in dalaran stecken geblieben bin, der gm meinte es liegt am questhelper... hoffe ich konnte helfen auch wenn mein problem ja ein anderes war als deins


----------



## mahansi (1. Februar 2009)

also wie gesagt ,ich meine am pc selber kanns auch net liegen , da ich einen neuen pc hab .

4x 2,4 ghz quad core 
vista home
3 gb ddr2 ram


----------



## painschkes (1. Februar 2009)

_Und welche Grafikkarte? _


----------



## mahansi (1. Februar 2009)

folgendes hab ich jetzt gemacht .
meine auslagerungsgrösse war noch vom werk aus auf die standard grösse festgelegt ca 3370 mb und empfohlen waren 4605 mb.
dies habe ich jetzt geändert auf 4605 mb mal sehn obs jetzt besser funtzt.

danke für eure hilfe und tips!


----------



## Atinuviell (2. Februar 2009)

Ingerim schrieb:


> der Tecvh Support sagt da nur neu Installierne das wars liegt vermutlich wie oben schon geschrieben am Cache oder am Ram überfüllung andere sachen lösen das nicht aus außer du benutzt deien Graka als Tablett und isst darauf Chili Concane



da habe ich andere erfahrungen gemacht mit dem support. ich hatte mal ein anderes problem und da wurde mir einwandfrei geholfen. dauerte zwar ein paar tage, mail verkehr ect. aber es klappte.


----------



## claet (2. Februar 2009)

Shadria schrieb:


> Dieses Problem entsteht, wenn WoW zur Laufzeit keinen weiteren Arbeitsspeicher anfordern kann.
> 
> Lösungsvorschlag:
> [..]
> ...



Toll Shadria, dass du das nach 1 min googeln hattest.
Aber genauso viel ist dieser Tipp wert.
Kommt von nem User und nicht von nem Blauen.

Ich hab den gleichen Fehler auch, bin aber nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass es ein Feature und kein Bug ist. 
Für mich war klar, das macht meine 4850 von Sapphire. Ich hab vermutet, dass mein Grafikspeicher vollläuft.

Arbeitsspeicher hab ich durch verschiedene Tests und Monitoring währrend WoW und des Fehlers ausgeschlossen.
Der ist nie voll und hat einen 4 Stunden MemTest86-Test erfolgreich bestanden, ist also auch i.O.

Also war meine Schlussfolgerung --> muss der Grakaspeicher sein.
Jetzt bin ich beruhigt das es nicht die Graka ist und hoffe darauf, dass ein baldiger 
Patch oder ein neuer Treiber abhilfe schafft. Wenn ich mir den von dir geposteten Thread im 
offiziellen so anschau wird wohl kein Blauer mehr was dazu sagen .. schade eigentlich


----------

